
In a Bering Sea battle of killer whales vs. fishermen, the whales are winning - protomyth
https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2017/06/18/in-a-bering-sea-battle-of-killer-whales-vs-fishermen-the-orcas-are-winning/
======
killjoywashere
> He would like to see pots, instead of hooks, introduced as a method for
> catching halibut

I'm wonder if other countries in the area (Japan, the Koreas, Russia) allow
pots, or have regulators who look the other way when a boat has pots. Seems
like the whales deserve a break considering the Japanese position on whaling.

